# Diy speaker project help !!



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi guys , I want to build 2 diy speakers and I don't have any idea how to make the enclosure , I mean the design of the enclosure. I bought 2 8" tang band w8-740c subwoofers, 2 2" flared ports , 2 pairs of Speaker Spikes and a grill cloth.The tweeters, midranges and the crossovers I already had it from 2 speakers that I found. I attached 2 photos of the flared port and speakers. Please guys help me !!:crying:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum. I'm a novice at full rangers / multi-ways, but I've built a few subs and sub cabinets.

A couple of resources that might help:
www.diysubwoofers.org -- good information on cabinet design and crossovers
www.audua.com -- Speaker Workshop. Very advanced, but very powerful full speaker design.

Also look into programs like Edge (for baffle effects)

Finally, the FRD Consortium (http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdgroup.htm) a collection of mostly Excel tools to help design and test speakers.

There are others, and a lot of people around here will chime in with more, but it's a start.

You will need to know the Thiele-Small parameters of your drivers so you can size the enclosure accordingly. If you don't know them, or can't find them you will have to measure them and that's where Speaker Workshop shines. (although Tang Band has been around a while so I'm sure they are out there)

Then there's always the "just build a box and test it" approach. Fun, but it usually involves making several boxes/baffles before you find a design you like.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Anthony ! I think that I'm gonna build a box and test it first.Thanks a lot.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have any idea what the speakers you had "lying around" are? As Anthony said, you either need to know the manufacturers T-S parameters or test them yourself to design and build something and expect it to sound decent. 

Are you setting up the TB subs with the other speakers to make a 3-way or are they going to be seperate subs? If the former you will need to make more to your crossover then what you got. 

Is this the sub you have? If so, here are that driver's T-S parameters for you. According to Unibox this design works best in a vented enclosure, say half a cubic foot with your 2" ports cut to 13 inches. The ports are kind of undersized for this and may chuff below 50Hz.


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't know what speakers "lying around" are , like I said I found the 2 speakers, all i know it's that the tweeter it's a Foster and the spekers that I found was American Acoustics.Yes , I'm gonna do a 3-way speakers and the sub it's a TB W8-740C but I think that the w8-740C and the w8-740P are the same.Thanks.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Using found crossovers won't get you the results you want. A 3 way speaker is a huge challenge to design a network for as well. If you want to find success then I'd suggest looking for proven DIY designs that may use the drivers you have. Build a proven design that has a network already worked out.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello, ello, ello...o..o

Did I scare you off?  Curious if you found a design.


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

haha not yet :bigsmile:


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool, keep us posted on your progression.


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

So any progress or pictures to share Daniel? I read through the thread wanted to know what the end result was.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to agree with Darren here. Using a crossover you found with two drivers you found and a subwoofer added in is going to get you an unpredictable result (and most likely not very good). Is the crossover you found a two way or three way crossover? I would be looking at some of the fully documented and well designed DIY projects on the net.


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm gonna start my project soon , in october because i was very busy , i promise that i'm gonna keep you up to date with my project.:yay: 
The crossover it`s a 3 way and it works perfectly :bigsmile:


----------



## danielbarbu (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys !! :wave: Today i made a video of my speakers all hooked up together.Here's the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7q0MSYEtPc ***The mic of the camera is mono and it sucks a little bit.Feel free to comment ! :jump:


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

I am not sure I understand what drivers you are working with but one way to simplify things might be to make a two way system and and the sub with a plate amp that has its own crossover. If the sub will only be used up to about 100 -120 hz this might be the way to go.
Howard:dontknow:


----------

